# U.S Navy Pack from the NEX



## sirux0r (7 Feb 2012)

I never get a chance to hit up the NEX in the states.. they have this sick Navy Camo backpack that I'd pretty much die for.
I can't seem to find any online and I can't seem to find anyone who'll buy me one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Feb 2012)

Join the US Navy.


----------



## dimsum (7 Feb 2012)

Get your friendly neighbourhood RCN (or RCAF Aurora/Sea King) people to get one for you when they pull into port?


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2012)

Drive to a USN Base while you're on leave?

MM


----------



## sirux0r (7 Feb 2012)

I was on leave in San Diego and they wouldn't let me at the NEX unless I had a Canadian Ship there.


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2012)

Guess we're back to either get a friend sailing or flying there on duty, cultivate a friend in the USN or join up.

MM


----------



## sirux0r (7 Feb 2012)

No idea how else I could get that specific bag?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2012)

EBay?


----------



## sirux0r (7 Feb 2012)

What do they call their navy blue cadpat then?


----------



## cupper (8 Feb 2012)

Navy Working Uniform (NWU) which is/was a variation on the Marine Pattern (MARPAT).

It was never intended for use in a tactical environment, US Navy personnel deployed in a tactical combat environment were issued MARPAT.

This what you were looking for?

http://www.monstermarketplace.com/ghost-army-tactical-military-and-law-enforcement-equipment/london-bridge-trading-1476a-three-day-assault-backpack-navy-digital


----------



## sirux0r (8 Feb 2012)

Thats close but not quite it at all


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Feb 2012)

May I ask why you want a dorky blue cammo bag so badly? I am in the Army, and my bag is black. I can even where it with civvies and not draw attention to myself.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Feb 2012)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> May I ask why you want a dorky blue cammo bag so badly? I am in the Army, and my bag is black. I can even where it with civvies and not draw attention to myself.


It might be the price.  A shipmate from my former ship had one that he purchased at Norfolk.  $30.  It was a good size and had good features as well.  And it did not look too dorky.  Each to their own I guess.  For the price, I would give it a long hard look as it's reasonable.  No more dorky for a Navy guy than having say a patrol pack in cadpat.  Neither of which he can wear with NCD.


----------



## MikeL (8 Feb 2012)

The PX/NEX usually sell a lot of Camelbak products,  might want to check out the Camelbak site and see if that pack you saw is there.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Feb 2012)

They also might sell Bug Out Gear packs as well.  The PX in KAF carried this brand.  Well made, reasonable prices.  I bought a black one for about $50, it's big and roomy.  It was not quite as nice as the coyote coloured USMC model, but then I could not wear that with my NCD.  You might want to look at their site as well, prices may be a little higher.   http://www.sandpiperca.com/index.cfm


----------



## dimsum (8 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> They also might sell Bug Out Gear packs as well.  The PX in KAF carried this brand.  Well made, reasonable prices.  I bought a black one for about $50, it's big and roomy.  It was not quite as nice as the coyote coloured USMC model, but then I could not wear that with my NCD.  You might want to look at their site as well, prices may be a little higher.   http://www.sandpiperca.com/index.cfm



Yikes!  I got my black Bug Out Gear pack in KAF for $60, and they're asking $93!  It's definitely worth the money though; it's carry-on size (if you don't expand it) and I've done 3-week long HLTAs and other assorted vacations using just that bag.  Also pretty much indestructible.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Feb 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Yikes!  I got my black Bug Out Gear pack in KAF for $60, and they're asking $93!  It's definitely worth the money though; it's carry-on size (if you don't expand it) and I've done 3-week long HLTAs and other assorted vacations using just that bag.  Also pretty much indestructible.


If it's the same model as mine, I only have one *****.  The mesh that is used for the smallest, outside pouch.  I was torn between wanting the colour (black so I could use it in uniform) and the coyote tan which was basically the same pack but used the ballistic nylon instead of mesh for the outside pouch.  Regardless of whichever one you go with its quality and bang for buck cannot be beat IHO.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> IHOP.




mmmmmmm....pancakes..........


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm....pancakes..........


I agree, thanks for the assist... ;D


----------



## dimsum (8 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> If it's the same model as mine, I only have one *****.  The mesh that is used for the smallest, outside pouch.  I was torn between wanting the colour (black so I could use it in uniform) and the coyote tan which was basically the same pack but used the ballistic nylon instead of mesh for the outside pouch.  Regardless of whichever one you go with its quality and bang for buck cannot be beat IHO.



No, mine isn't that one.  It has the loops on the outside (below the velcro bit) instead of mesh.  But agreed on the quality and $.


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Apr 2012)

I'm still faithful to the old IPE bag.


----------



## LineJumper (22 Apr 2012)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> I'm still faithful to the old IPE bag.



'derail' 
Excuse the question, but is that the nuke bag? I cannot replace thew simplest bag in my arsenal, and the nuke is pound for pound the best all around bag I've ever used. Maybe it's the lineman in me, but the nuke is big and small, loose and unwieldy, but never quits. Mayhaps I like my bags like I enjoy some of the ladies.
'end derail'


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2012)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> but is that the nuke bag?



Yes.


----------



## riggermade (22 Apr 2012)

I hadn't made a nuke bag in years then got a request to make them in orange fro a couple of hunters


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

Anyone have picts of a nuke bag? Not exactly sure what you are referring to.


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Anyone have picts of a nuke bag? Not exactly sure what you are referring to.



http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/pack/3013_0.htm

Similar to that but mine is OD green.


----------



## Ex-SHAD (22 Apr 2012)

Most AAFES stores(PX and BX) will have at least a tiny bit of naval gear. Also you may check clothing and sales(overpriced), or any surplus store(much cheaper and what most people actually do) near your local post. Another option is to wait for the next reclamation sale at the end of the month(not sure if the Navy does that or not).


----------



## MikeL (22 Apr 2012)

*edit Halifax Tar already posted it

Seen a few people with the CP Gear bag,  don't really understand why people would buy that bag over using the issue small pack(provided you've been issued\entitled to one).  If it was a better quality/designed bag I understand 100% though.


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Apr 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> ....don't really understand why people would buy that bag over using the issue small pack....


One reason that comes to mind is that, being an individual purchase, it can be modified with jump wings, morale badges, etc, that you cannot _should_ not do with an issued bag.

I still get lots of mileage out of my OD nuke bag....and yes, it does have subdued badges on it.  :warstory:


----------

